# 1995 polaris 250 trailboss



## car 54 (Oct 17, 2009)

mr. fabman, can you tell me where the spacers go on the crankshaft assembly, it shows them going on crank but it doesn`t show the bearings. i thought maybe it went spacer bearing spacer bearing. and can you tell me how to position the stator?thanks for any help


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Ill have to find the book my buddy has on the 250 iv got a 400 liquid cool one and I'm not positive there the same. Ill look tonight I'm going over there anyway. If I recall on my 400 the spacers go on the crank on the clutch side, Then the case half.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

The stator I mark it with a punch before I take it apart to be safe. But they do have an alignment marks. If you clean the case and stator plate up good you should see them. If I recall the marks will be up top of the stator plate in line with the cylinder. But let me check in the book tonight.


----------



## car 54 (Oct 17, 2009)

thank you for the information, i think i found the marks on the stator. if you call the cylinder 12 o`clock, there`s a little stud at the 7 o`clock position that lines up with a mark on the bolt hole on the stator. is that correct?have you found any information about the crankshaft spacers yet ? no hurry, just asking. thanks a lot.


----------



## car 54 (Oct 17, 2009)

fabman have you found any information?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

No my buddy didn't have the book at his house and I haven't seen him since. But I'm sure the shims go on the clutch side. They are there to get rid-of the end play. The too bearings on the clutch side are to be pressed in all the way until they bottom out then slide the shims on the crank, then slide the crank in the bearings.

This is a parts diagram for your bike from Ronnie's. I use thees allot for a visual if I don't have a book.
http://www.ronniesmailorder.com/fiche_select2.asp?category=ATVs&make=Polaris&year=1995&fveh=5397


----------

